# Dw 12 days of xmas prize list 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, This is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways! 
I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have. 
*ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize and do a review for DW and the Supplier 
* If you feel you are unable to do this then please DO NOT ENTER - Goods should not be sold on but can be passed onto another DW member to fufil - If these Rules are not followed you will face a Ban from DW 


Please spread the word on how generous the Sponsors have been this year on Social Media etc - if we spot somebody then we may give you a little prize !!! 
__________________

*DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD * There will be a separate thread for that

Enter here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5023959#post5023959

So.... Here they are:

*DAY1*

Mitchell and King Show Car Wax touring kit. 
It's the 200ml wax. QD and Shampoo all within a flight case.

Sponsored by Mitchell and King www.mitchellandking.com










*Bonus Prize*
Sonax Bundle 
+

10 Air Fresheners from Custom Freshener Co
+

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by Saxon Brands / Custom Airfreshener Co
www.saxon-brands.com
www.customfreshener.co
www.polishedbliss.co.uk












DAY 2

1x 150ml Christmas Tree Limited Edition Winter Wax	
1x 500ml Deep Clean Polish	
1x 500ml Ultra Finishing Polish	
1x 5L TFR	
1x 5L Jet Wash & Wax

+ Dooka Mitt Set

Sponsored by Power Maxed www.powermaxed.com Dooka http://dooka.co.uk/










*Bonus Prize*

1 x 250ml Dr Leather DyeBlock	
1 x 500ml Dr Leather Advanced Leather Cleaner	
1 x 150 Tub Dr Leather Wipes

+

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by Dr Leather www.drleather.com Polished Bliss www.polishedbliss.co.uk










DAY 3

Britemax Bundle 
Metal Twins 4oz
Pro Max 16oz
Pure Cut 16oz
Resto Max 16oz
Perfect Prep 16oz
Black Max 16oz
AIO Max 16oz
Extreme Elements 16oz
Max Shine 16oz
Spray & Shine 24oz
Grime Out 24oz
Iron Max 24oz
Vantage Wax
Interior Dressing 24oz
Interior Cleaner 24oz
Rubber Max 16oz
Leather Max 16oz
Clean Max 16oz
Ubermax IncREDible Drying Towel

Sponsored by Britemax www.britemax.co.uk










*Bonus Prize*

LED Lenser Police Tac Torch.
PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by www.ledco.co.uk

Polished Bliss www.polishedbliss.co.uk

DAY 4

Gtechniq

Essential Maintenance Kit

Sponsored by Gtechniq www.gtechniq.com










*Bonus Prize*

Cambridge Concours Ltd Kit

Sponsored by www.cambridgeconcours.com










DAY 5 

Swissvax Paint Protection Kit from Swissvax (including Shield Wax)

Sponsored by Swissvax www.swissvax.co.uk










*Bonus Prize*

Cambridge Concours Ltd Kit

Sponsored by www.cambridgeconcours.com










DAY 6

A years supply of Ultimate Snow Foam	(maximum of 6 x 5 litres) 
A years supply of Aqua Gleam 12 inch version( maximun of 6 filters)

+

Bouncers Black Series Wax

Sponsored by Bouncers www.propa-protection.com

Sponsored by The Ultimate Finish www.TheUltimateFinish.co.uk Bouncers www.propa-protection.com



















*Bonus Prize*

Code clean Kit

Sponsored by www.codeclean.co.uk/










DAY 7

Autogeek $150 Gift Certificate.

+

Obsession Wax (wooden pot) + Shampoo and flawless QD

+

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by Autogeek www.autogeek.net ObsessionWax www.obsessionwax.co.uk Polished Bliss www.polishedbliss.com




























*Bonus Prize*

Code clean Kit

Sponsored by www.codeclean.co.uk/










DAY 8 

Koch Chemie goodie bag with products and compounds 
+
PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by Koch Chemie www.koch-chemie.co.uk Polished Blisswww.polishedbliss.com










*Bonus Prize*

Huge 500ml pot of wax away and a 500ml bottle of the qd and snow foam

Sponsored by www.odkwax.co.uk/

DAY 9 

ZAINO Z8 Kit + DODO Juice Bundle

Sponsored by ZAINO EUROPE www.zainoeurope.co.uk DODO JUICE www.dodojuice.com


















*Bonus Prize*

Upto £250 gift voucher From Horizon Leds (Winner must provide good quality pictures of the install)

Sponsored by www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk

DAY 10 
AUTOGLYM BUNDLE 
Bodywork, Wheels & Interior Collection (9 product + accessories)

Winter Collection (De-Icer, Ultimate Screenwash + accessories)

High Definition Wax kit (150g HD Wax, 2 x applicators, 1 x microfibre)

1L Rapid Renovator, one stage compound

Hi-Tech Microfibre Drying Towel

Sponsored by AUTOGLYM www.autoglym.co.uk










*Bonus Prize*

G3 Pro range

Sponsored by G3 Pro www.g3pro.com










DAY 11 . 
Polished Bliss 
Rupes LHR 15ES Deluxe Kit

Valet Pro Kit

Serious Performance kit

Sponsored by Polished Bliss / Serious Performance / Valet Pro 
www.polishedbliss.co.uk 
www.seriousperformance.co.uk 
www.valetpro.co.uk




























*Bonus Prize*

Adams Car Bundle

Sponsored by www.prestigecarcare.co.uk










DAY 12

Autofiness Bundle (£500+)

Sponsored by Autofinesse www.autofinesse.co.uk










*Bonus Prize*
Nanolex Ultra Glass Kit

Sponsored by Nanolex www.nanolex.de/en/










Extra Prize 1

*Bonus Prize 1*

Code Clean Kit

Sponsored by www.Codeclean.co.uk










Extra Prize 2

*Bonus Prize 2*

Cambridge Concours Kit

Sponsored by www.cambridgeconcours.co.uk










Extra Prize 3

*Bonus Prize 3*
*
Gyeon prize bundle*
Q2 Mohs, 30ml
Q2 Trim
Q2 Tire 
Q2M Iron, 500ml
Q2M Bathe +, 400ml
Q2M WetCoat, 500ml

Sponsored by www.gyeon.com










Extra Prize 4

*Bonus Prize 4*

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)









Sponsored by www.polishedbliss.com

Extra Prize 5

*Bonus Prize 5*

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)









Sponsored by www.polishedbliss.com

Extra Prize 6

*Bonus Prize 6*

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)









Sponsored by www.polishedbliss.com
So there you have it a great chance to win loads of prizes !!!!!!!!

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and Sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - And The New Year Giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( Days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

All that remains is for me and John to wish you all the best of luck!

DWC


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, all awesome and very generous gifts!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is an incredible prize list, you, John and the sponsors have pulled it off once again. Looking forward to this and seeing who wins what.

Just a quick reminder to everyone regarding the No Sale clause, we are watching


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

UNBELIEVABLE PRIZES, well done all the sponsers and well done all at DW for putting this on.
There's going to be some very lucky people.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow epic list and very generous sponsors 

Gotta say that polished bliss have been incredibly generous with the amount of prizes but seriously that day 11 prize is epic

Well done guys


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Wow epic list and very generous sponsors
> 
> Gotta say that polished bliss have been incredibly generous with the amount of prizes but seriously that day 11 prize is epic
> 
> Well done guys


Agreed, Polished Bliss have goner above and beyond this year


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks amazing! 

Massive thanks to all the DW staff for organizing this and the sponsors for their generous prizes.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Great prize list guys  polished bliss have been very generous :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps All our Sponsors have been super generous this year again and we appreciate all of there help with it


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

WOW! what a list of prizes! very very generous by the sponsors this year!  :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

WOW, some of those prizes are just amazing.
Brilliant support from our sponsors, great effort.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A very big thank you to the sponsors and traders, their generosity is overwhelming and the prize list stunning! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Fantastic prizes offered again this year from everyone, thank you and good luck to all


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Spread the word chaps on how great all the sponsors have been please


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Unbelievable amount of cool stuff in that list!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

What a great load of prizes, thank you very much forum sponsors and the DW guys for arranging it:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Brilliant list of prizes good luck everyone


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Fantastic prizes there. DW and Sponsors have really gone above and beyond this year :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Huge write up of gifts  very generous of the suppliers!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe this year is me turn... 3, 5,10,11, or 12 days would be nice


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think any prize would be welcome, however for me, after last year's little episode, the fact the sponsors and WHIZZER/Johnnyopolis have even come together for another 12 Days of Xmas is like winning a big prize anyway so thanks to all involved


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a very healthy list. Nice one. 

Not sure where I'll keep it all.:lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So true!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Going to be some very lucky people sponsors are a credit


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Blimey, couldn't see for a while after my eyeballs popped out! A stunning selection of prizes, well done Whizzer and the sponsors on the huge prize list.:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing prizes again, very generous of the suppliers


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

What a list of prizes!
Thank you so much to all the sponsors (and DW team) for organising such an event. The fact that you are putting prizes up for grabs to (more or less) strangers is very kind. Didn't think there'd be such a multitude of gifts! 

Good luck everybody :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't think I know of any other forum along with its sponsors that are anywhere near as generous as ours.

A massive well done and thank you to all those involved.

Oh and Merry Christmas!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that is an amazing price list guys. The sponsors have gone all out this year.

Can't wait for it too start


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Very generous prize list again this year, thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm amazed at the value of the gifts! I'll be sure to post on Instagram about it nearer to the time!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow fair play


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

What if you win a specific prize that you cannot use? Such as the leather products and you don't have a car with leather?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

raze599 said:


> What if you win a specific prize that you cannot use? Such as the leather products and you don't have a car with leather?


Then you donate them to another member who CAN use them

Or maybe if 2 winners have something of no use to them but if use to each other then maybe you'd be allowed to swap?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazing. I bet there's not another forum car related or not that gives so much away.

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AWESOME giveaways !!!!!

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

WOW, Great Prize list!

ALL the sponsors deserve good feedback, they are all giving away brilliant stuff as prizes. Thank you to you all.

Fingers Crossed I get lucky this year!


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

how do you enter this


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Last years prizes were fantastic, this year is unbelievable. 

Big thanks to all that make this happen.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

What an incredible gesture from the site and all of it's sponsors and suppliers. 🏻 really excited for this!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Unbelieveable!! What a great bunch of prizes & sponsors


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome prizes, good luck to everyone who participates.


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

wow what a great selection of prizes to be won. Thanks to all the sponsors for their generous donations :thumb: Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

It's like other people have said. The odds of winning are slim. But the excitement is immense. Just think of all those lucky people who will have 1 extra present to open. Anyway, what's that famous saying "it's not about the winning. It's about taking part, that counts" 
Thanks to all the people @ DW for keeping the forum the best in the world. And a massive thank you to all the sponsors for donating these truly epic gifts. "GOOD LUCK EVERYONE"


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

They all look brilliant id be happy with any of those !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you big up the sponsors on social media please without them it really would not be possible , a thanks on their Facebook, Instagram or Twitter goes a long way


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Crikey! :doublesho

DW have done it again. A massive festive thanks to all the sponsors out there - very generous people indeed.

I must sadly admit, this is the best bit of my Christmas  :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fictech have just donated another prize will add to list tomorrow just gets better


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

2nd xmas for me on DW, missed this the first time round, I think it shows just what a great forum this is and great sponsors, got fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Absolutely amazing.
Massive thanks to all the sponsors and good luck to everyone.

I'll have everything that I can physically cross crossed.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow :argie:

Well done dw and the sponsors again, some fantastic prizes! :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

An amazing set of prizes to be donated. Many thanks to all involved.:thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Outstanding work sponsors and DW Admin. Some excellent prizes there.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Great prizes from a great team, thanks to everyone involved.

GL everyone, even me


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Top job by everyone involved. Some lucky people are going to be having a busy Christmas testing all these products :buffer:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great prizes, looking forward to it!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Speechless !!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

An incredible list of prizes this year, well done guys


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

What a fantastic line-up of prizes! Well done and thank you to the generous sponsors and of course Detailing World.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Great prizes. Well done the sponsors. Good luck everyone


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Wow props to the suppliers and organisers another cracker this year


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great prizes again! Thanks to everyone involved for another great DW 12 days of Xmas.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Really want day 12, got a big list of wanted auto fineese stuff, sure £500 would cover it lol


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Some cracking prizes I'd be happy with any of them!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Looks like xmas will be even better for 12 lucky lads. 

Congrats to DW and all sponsors


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Fantastic list of products from some generous suppliers 👍


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great prize list even bigger than 2014, Thanks to DW and all the participating suppliers


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow looks like a lot of kit, reasonably new on here so seeing this level of giveaways is quite amazing.

Good luck to everyone

Liking the idea of having to do a review of the prizes


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

This is totally awesomely rad yo 

Props to the Sponsors for being so kind & generous :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone, you do need a minimum of 50 posts to your name to qualify for entry and Off Topic posts do not count. So if you haven't got 50 posts yet, you need to get your skates on


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Once again some fantastic prizes. Gets better each year!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

a huge thanks to all the sponsors who take part in this yearly event big up


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Sponsors have been super generous this year.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Some really great prizes there. can't wait for it to start


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

A superb array of prizes from extremely generous sponsors.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow you sponsors know how to spoil us
Thanks again for another great 12days comp


----------



## RonBeaut (Jul 15, 2014)

Amazing set of gifts. Generosity at its best!


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome list of prizes, well done to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Just a reminder to everyone, you do need a minimum of 50 posts to your name to qualify for entry and Off Topic posts do not count. So if you haven't got 50 posts yet, you need to get your skates on


Hi Muzzer a silly noob question but what are off topic posts?
Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

DrH said:


> Hi Muzzer a silly noob question but what are off topic posts?
> 
> Thanks


Probably anything that's considered spam or irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, very generous prizes – here's hoping! :buffer:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Great prizes, there's going to be some very happy people. Well done to all the guys for putting this together and big thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

The sponsors have gone to a whole new level on their generosity and deserve a huge thanks. 

Fingers crossed for anything (scared of winning the Rupes polishing kit in case I wreck the car !)


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Great list, thanks for arranging it.


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

That is some prize list. Don't think ill be anywhere near the 50 post to enter requirement. However, that might be a good thing as I think the majority would be wasted on me. However, there are some people on hear to are very generous with there advice and expertise and certainly deserve to win something great.:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just as an added one off extra prize, if you have a light coloured car then post a pic in the Why DW is the best forum thread and you could win an unused pot of BMD Sirius wax that i will give to one lucky person. I will chose one person at random to win this :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Just as an added one off extra prize, if you have a light coloured car then post a pic in the Why DW is the best forum thread and you could win an unused pot of BMD Sirius wax that i will give to one lucky person. I will chose one person at random to win this :thumb:


^ can I photoshop my car and get away with it?? :devil:  :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Fabulous prizes again this year, thanks to all the supporters and Whizzer (and the team!) for organising it once more :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ can I photoshop my car and get away with it?? :devil:  :thumb:


Nope


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Entry Now Open Good Luck

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5023959#post5023959


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

posted in error, sorry


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, its not even been open for 24 hours and more than 200 entries already xD


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome prizes guys!

great 'giving back to the community' stance!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic support for the suppliers.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some amazing prizes there.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

what a quality set of prizes!

good luck everyone


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't hold out much hope


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is last years


----------

